
The other California: A flyover state within a state - paulpauper
http://www.ocregister.com/articles/different-748849-one-secede.html
======
classybull
Having grown up in a rural flyover state, I just need to point out the rank
hypocrisy.

The prevailing ideology there is that the government should stay out of the
way and let the market decide the best course of action. Except when the
market decides that rural areas don't bring much value in the modern,
information based economy. Then they expect the government to intervene to
save them.

No, thank you. You don't get to have your cake and eat it too.

------
litany
Nice of them to not mention any of the regulations that they claim are causing
harm. This is The Register.

~~~
Brendinooo
"San Francisco, for example, recently decided to not pump oil from land owned
by the city in Kern County"

"Chapman University forecaster James Doti notes that, in large part due to
regulation, Inland Empire housing prices have jumped 80 percent since 2009 —
almost twice the rate for Orange County."

Or did you mean chapter and verse of regulations? If so you are correct, I
didn't see anything like that.

~~~
aanm1988
> "Chapman University forecaster James Doti notes that, in large part due to
> regulation, Inland Empire housing prices have jumped 80 percent since 2009 —
> almost twice the rate for Orange County."

That's not citing regulation, that's just blaming regulation. It's exactly hte
type of behaviour the parent comment was talking about.

